# Post your pic and i will morph you



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 8, 2020)

Title

Decent quality photo


----------



## Nosecel (May 8, 2020)

Morph Saint BlackOps2Cel


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 8, 2020)

Post his picture


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 8, 2020)

do anything possible to make me look decent


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 8, 2020)

Entschuldigung said:


> do anything possible to make me look decent
> View attachment 396728


Get to work chico


----------



## millimitresss (May 8, 2020)




----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 8, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Morph Saint BlackOps2Cel


Every surgery in the book, but he could ascend


----------



## Mr.cope (May 8, 2020)

Entschuldigung said:


> do anything possible to make me look decent
> View attachment 396728












millimitresss said:


> View attachment 396739


----------



## Nosecel (May 8, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> Every surgery in the book, but he could ascend
> 
> View attachment 396741
> View attachment 396742
> View attachment 396744


Not good enough
Cmon you didn't even touch his lower third


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 8, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> Get to work chico
> View attachment 396733
> View attachment 396734


literally over for me


----------



## Deleted member 5258 (May 8, 2020)

giga over for me


----------



## Mouthbreath (May 8, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> Every surgery in the book, but he could ascend
> 
> View attachment 396741
> View attachment 396742
> View attachment 396744


Add a strong neck and he is a slayer


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 8, 2020)

millimitresss said:


> View attachment 396739


----------



## Mr.cope (May 8, 2020)

MentalCel666 said:


> giga over for me
> View attachment 396756


----------



## millimitresss (May 8, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> View attachment 396758
> View attachment 396759
> View attachment 396760


middle looks like jordan barrett , right is so gay


----------



## Deleted member 6427 (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Mr.cope (May 8, 2020)

Am I that terrible at morphing


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 8, 2020)

MentalCel666 said:


> giga over for me
> View attachment 396756


You really are a mentalcel


----------



## Mr.cope (May 8, 2020)

People keep laughing at them 


Mr.cope said:


> Am I that terrible at morphing


----------



## Baldingman1998 (May 8, 2020)




----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 8, 2020)

millimitresss said:


> middle looks like jordan barrett , right is so gay


Maybe, but you know the guy on the right mogs you to oblivion


----------



## millimitresss (May 8, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> View attachment 396746
> View attachment 396747
> 
> 
> ...






compact slayer


GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> Maybe, but you know the guy on the right mogs you to oblivion


im not that guy xD but i prefer first one because last one looks like an ethnic too


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 8, 2020)

GraveMistake said:


> View attachment 396764


















Baldingman1998 said:


> View attachment 396771


It will take a lot but you can ascend


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (May 8, 2020)




----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 8, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Not good enough
> Cmon you didn't even touch his lower third


I did, I'm trying to make realistic


----------



## JamesHowlett (May 8, 2020)

Can you morph my eye area to make it look good. Keep the same eye colour though and don’t make it too drastic as I might use it for tinder lol:


----------



## Deleted member 6538 (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Baldingman1998 (May 8, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> View attachment 396781
> View attachment 396782
> View attachment 396785
> View attachment 396783
> ...


Eye area is so fucking big. Rip subhuman eye area


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 8, 2020)

JamesHowlett said:


> Can you morph my eye area to make it look good. Keep the same eye colour though and don’t make it too drastic as I might use it for tinder lol:
> 
> View attachment 396815


















higgabigga said:


> View attachment 396810


Not on pc right now, need front


----------



## Mr.cope (May 8, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> View attachment 396810


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 8, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Eye area is so fucking big. Rip subhuman eye area


Get to that level, wont matter


----------



## TheUpcomingE (May 8, 2020)

Make a realistic morph of this please


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 8, 2020)

TheUpcomingE said:


> Make a realistic morph of this please


You have very good base, you can ascend hard


----------



## TheUpcomingE (May 8, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> You have very good base, you can ascend hard
> View attachment 396886
> View attachment 396887
> View attachment 396889
> ...


Thanks man, what specific changes do you recommend?
I will definitely work on the jaw, neck and cheeks muscles, what else do you recommend which is not too invasive?


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 8, 2020)

TheUpcomingE said:


> Thanks man, what specific changes do you recommend?
> I will definitely work on the jaw, neck and cheeks muscles, what else do you recommend which is not too invasive?


I tried changing your hair

Rhinoplasty (less wide, more proportional)
Thicker lower eyebrows (transplant)
Perfect skin quality (good skin routine)
Bigger lower third surgery, depends on how recessed you are(its gonna be invasive)
Infraorbital rims + upper eyelid fat grafts
Colored contacts/stroma (when it comes out)
Grow out hair


Thongmaster said:


> View attachment 396825


Not clear enough


----------



## JamesHowlett (May 8, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> View attachment 396826
> View attachment 396827
> View attachment 396828
> View attachment 396829


Amazing, need to send my pics to morph like you did the second one lol

I think I have a good base to ascend hard, what do you think?


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 8, 2020)

JamesHowlett said:


> Amazing, need to send my pics to morph like you did the second one lol
> 
> I think I have a good base to ascend hard, what do you think?


Yes


----------



## Romnel (May 8, 2020)

If you're still doing these morphs I'd appreciate one:


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 8, 2020)

Romnel said:


> If you're still doing these morphs I'd appreciate one:
> View attachment 397150



You can see how much clear skin and eyes can ascend you


----------



## Htobrother (May 8, 2020)

Romnel said:


> If you're still doing these morphs I'd appreciate one:
> View attachment 397150


4psl


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 8, 2020)

Htobrother said:


> 4psl


Better than before tho


----------



## Romnel (May 8, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> You can see how much clear skin and eyes can ascend you


fuckk what would give me that eye area? Eyebrows and eyelashes got darker which I'm gonna try castor oil for, but how would I get that canthal tilt and lighter eyes? Mine are like this rn but darker:





Light eyes are such a halo


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 8, 2020)

looxmakser49 said:


> View attachment 397200
> 
> morph gigachad strijd
> 
> if you can significantly improve him ill make it my new avi


Besides facial hair, not much. This man already looks like some Asgardian God
















Romnel said:


> fuckk what would give me that eye area? Eyebrows and eyelashes got darker which I'm gonna try castor oil for, but how would I get that canthal tilt and lighter eyes? Mine are like this rn but darker:
> View attachment 397212
> 
> 
> Light eyes are such a halo


Same thing as everyone else, surgery + top tier color contacts (or stroma if it ever comes out)


----------



## WillVisitGandy (May 8, 2020)

You know how to morph bro, appreciate your skills


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (May 8, 2020)

Htobrother said:


> 4psl


4.5psl
he could be 5.5 psl with neck and lower third improved


----------



## Kynoxz (May 8, 2020)

Fix me! good sir.


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 8, 2020)

Kynoxz said:


> View attachment 397234
> 
> Fix me! good sir.


You can ascend, get to work bro


----------



## GUN$ (May 8, 2020)

Do it


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 8, 2020)

GUN$ said:


> Do it


Need clearer pic, if I brighten it myself it will come out fucked up. Btw you need to lose BF


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 8, 2020)

Bump


----------



## DrOtaku (May 8, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> Get to work chico
> View attachment 396733
> View attachment 396734


lmao your fucking edits are so good that everyone beside them looks sub human


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 8, 2020)

DrOtaku said:


> lmao your fucking edits are so good that everyone beside them looks sub human


That guy is already a top tier male model


----------



## retard (May 8, 2020)

Can you morph me in PMs?


----------



## Mr.cope (May 8, 2020)

looxmakser49 said:


> View attachment 397200
> 
> morph gigachad strijd
> 
> if you can significantly improve him ill make it my new avi


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 8, 2020)

retard said:


> Can you morph me in PMs?


Yes pm


----------



## DrOtaku (May 8, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> That guy is already a top tier male model


NOT GOOD ENOUGH haha. Question though. In my morph and chicos morph you made the mid face longer... but SOO much more aesthtic. What procedure in rhino do you think would do that?


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 8, 2020)

DrOtaku said:


> NOT GOOD ENOUGH haha. Question though. In my morph and chicos morph you made the mid face longer... but SOO much more aesthtic. What procedure in rhino do you think would do that?


I don't have a medical degree & I'm not a surgeon lol, read the archive. if I had to guess, CW rotation of the maxilla would make it longer


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 8, 2020)

@Lorsss you should pin for a few days, willing to continue doing morphs.


----------



## Guccimane2020 (May 9, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> Title
> 
> Decent quality photo


Can you fix my underbite and generally make me look better? One pic is with my old haircut (long hair) and the new one is with a fade.


----------



## TheUpcomingE (May 9, 2020)

Guccimane2020 said:


> Can you fix my underbite and generally make me look better? One pic is with my old haircut (long hair) and the new one is with a fade.


You can fix that underbite without any surgery, you just need a good orthodontic.


----------



## Guccimane2020 (May 9, 2020)

TheUpcomingE said:


> You can fix that underbite without any surgery, you just need a good orthodontic.


I guess. Orthodontics are the reason I have that underbite tho because of 6 extractions and 2 rounds of braces with elastics


----------



## TheUpcomingE (May 9, 2020)

Check this out on IG: @aise_cemile


----------



## Bewusst (May 9, 2020)




----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 9, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> View attachment 397865





















Guccimane2020 said:


> Can you fix my underbite and generally make me look better? One pic is with my old haircut (long hair) and the new one is with a fade.


Bro that angle is hard as fuck to fix, give me a front pic


----------



## Bewusst (May 9, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> View attachment 397909
> View attachment 397910
> View attachment 397911
> View attachment 397913
> View attachment 397914


Your other morphs were much better, I look like a cartoon character lol. 
You messed up my nose (too slim for a man) and the lips and eye color look weird too. Eyebrows are good though!


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 9, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> Your other morphs were much better, I look like a cartoon character lol.
> You messed up my nose (too slim for a man) and the lips and eye color look weird too. Eyebrows are good though!


The other photos were a bit clearer, I did my best lol. Still think it is an improvement


----------



## Deleted member 3163 (May 9, 2020)

Me


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 9, 2020)

Hashtaggolu said:


> Me


----------



## aphoria (May 9, 2020)

Hi, there! Please morph my hair, lower third and make my midface shorter. Thank you in advance!


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 9, 2020)

aphoria said:


> Hi, there! Please morph my hair, lower third and make my midface shorter. Thank you in advance!
> View attachment 398060



Not using my pc, so I cant do midface. But I tried with hair and jaw


----------



## xXx_sHrEK69_xXx (May 9, 2020)

can u morph my eyes blue or green


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 9, 2020)

xXx_sHrEK69_xXx said:


> can u morph my eyes blue or green



Chad status


----------



## sdmaster (May 9, 2020)

just got of jail bro heres my pic, maybe touch it up a little bit


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 9, 2020)

sdmaster said:


> View attachment 398177
> 
> just got of jail bro heres my pic, maybe touch it up a little bit


JFL


----------



## TopzCat1 (May 9, 2020)

What you saying
And these 2


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 9, 2020)

TopzCat1 said:


> What you saying
> And these 2


Giga Chad status


----------



## Mr.cope (May 9, 2020)

aphoria said:


> Hi, there! Please morph my hair, lower third and make my midface shorter. Thank you in advance!
> View attachment 398060


This is just a shorter midface


----------



## TopzCat1 (May 9, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> Chad status jheeez chad
> View attachment 398171
> View attachment 398173
> View attachment 398172


----------



## DrOtaku (May 9, 2020)

hey can you change the eyes to a light light green, almost blue color and then make the jaw/chin symmetric? Then it'd be a true "soft" maxxed version of me. soft if you consider bone smashing twice daily soft lmao.


----------



## Mew92 (May 9, 2020)

Morph me and lemma know the surgeries associated with the morph


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 9, 2020)

DrOtaku said:


> View attachment 398924
> 
> hey can you change the eyes to a light light green, almost blue color and then make the jaw/chin symmetric? Then it'd be a true "soft" maxxed version of me. soft if you consider bone smashing twice daily soft lmao.


I tried


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (May 9, 2020)

"Not you sweaty maybe another time teehee"






"OMG our kids would be so hot"


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 9, 2020)

Mew92 said:


> Morph me and lemma know the surgeries associated with the morph


Lol, bro I am not a surgeon. Read the archive & look at the pictures you will know. I adjusted you skin, facial hair, lip fullness and width, darker thicker eyebrows, and eye color


----------



## DrOtaku (May 9, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> I tried
> 
> View attachment 398990
> View attachment 398991
> View attachment 398995





GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> I tried
> 
> View attachment 398990
> View attachment 398991
> View attachment 398995


That skin tone is more attainable too. Thanks for the life fuel. Going to look at this every day before bone smashing for 10-20 minutes lmaoo


----------



## maxmendietta (May 9, 2020)

just get doxxed theory


----------



## DrOtaku (May 10, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> I tried
> 
> View attachment 398990
> View attachment 398991
> View attachment 398995


Dying my hair to that color next cut. Any idea what dye I should use/ what shade of brown?


----------



## Johann0815 (May 10, 2020)

JamesHowlett said:


> Amazing, need to send my pics to morph like you did the second one lol
> 
> I think I have a good base to ascend hard, what do you think?


----------



## bankrolls (May 10, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> Lol, bro I am not a surgeon. Read the archive & look at the pictures you will know. I adjusted you skin, facial hair, lip fullness and width, darker thicker eyebrows, and eye color
> 
> View attachment 399016
> View attachment 399017
> ...


I've been convinced eye area is everything lol

I've seen guys with trash ogee curves that are still Chad because of eye area


----------



## BlackPill_SamSam (May 10, 2020)

MentalCel666 said:


> giga over for me
> View attachment 396756


No, just do this bro


----------



## Dog face (May 10, 2020)

wtf are those morphs they all look the same do you use an app or something?


----------



## Deleted member 6688 (May 10, 2020)

Morph my nose please


----------



## Pretty (May 10, 2020)

millimitresss said:


> View attachment 396739


Good base


----------



## JamesHowlett (May 10, 2020)

??


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 10, 2020)

Dog face said:


> wtf are those morphs they all look the same do you use an app or something?





PapiMew said:


> You are just using face app right?


Facetune 2 + Faceapp + Android Photo Editor
















Done
Slayer


Hold Frame To Ascend said:


> Morph my nose please


----------



## Dog face (May 10, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> Facetune 2 + Faceapp + Android Photo Editor
> 
> View attachment 399913
> View attachment 399914
> ...


Why are all of these low iq people wanting a morph then? Anyone can do that


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 10, 2020)

Dog face said:


> Why are all of these low iq people wanting a morph then? Anyone can do that


They could open photoshop and use liquify tool, even easier. Facetune 2 / Faceapp locks all the features


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (May 10, 2020)

please bro ( THE FUCKING CANCER HAIR IS SHAVED OFF ALREADY DONT MENTION IT)


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 10, 2020)

austrianvirgin said:


> please bro ( THE FUCKING CANCER HAIR IS SHAVED OFF ALREADY DONT MENTION IT)


Bro you gotta drop BF %


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (May 10, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> Bro you gotta drop BF %
> View attachment 400019
> View attachment 400020
> View attachment 400022
> ...


So what i see here is -darker color (my natural hair color is close to that actually so its aight)
-thicker darker eybrows
-longer midface (tf)
-diff lips
-brighter eyes
looks like a completely diff person tbh


austrianvirgin said:


> So what i see here is -darker color (my natural hair color is close to that actually so its aight)
> -thicker darker eybrows
> -longer midface (tf)
> -diff lips
> ...


thx for the effort


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (May 10, 2020)

Tempted to post picture but afraid of suifuel results if morph is too aesthetic


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 10, 2020)

DrOtaku said:


> Dying my hair to that color next cut. Any idea what dye I should use/ what shade of brown?


I don't know, color looks fine


MaherGOAT said:


> Tempted to post picture but afraid of suifuel results if morph is too aesthetic


Do it


----------



## Thomas Elliot (May 10, 2020)

Sad to say, the face of this person belongs not to me but a youtubrr called Drachenlord. I would be more than thrilled to see him transformed into an anti-rope chad


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (May 10, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> I don't know, color looks fine
> 
> Do it


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 10, 2020)

MaherGOAT said:


> View attachment 400100


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (May 10, 2020)

So many flaws... Feels badman. Mirin speed of work bruh you made a lot of improvements in a short time.


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 10, 2020)

MaherGOAT said:


> So many flaws... Feels badman. Mirin speed of work bruh you made a lot of improvements in a short time.


Getting lean bf%, clearing skin, darken eyebrows, white teeth, color contacts

Easily fixable


----------



## Thomas Elliot (May 10, 2020)

The real thing is tho, most people in your area probably dont even look close to megachad and girls require cock 🤡


----------



## Deleted member 6688 (May 10, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> Facetune 2 + Faceapp + Android Photo Editor
> 
> View attachment 399913
> View attachment 399914
> ...


Slayer


----------



## reptiles (May 10, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> View attachment 400171
> View attachment 400172
> View attachment 400173
> View attachment 400174
> ...





Face app makes me wanna grab a shot gun implant every time I use It


----------



## BigChinHispanic (May 10, 2020)

Worst morpher ive ever seen jfl


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (May 10, 2020)

millimitresss said:


> View attachment 396739


Im mirin that compact midface


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Mr.cope (May 10, 2020)

TubOfLard said:


> View attachment 400263
> 
> View attachment 400265
> 
> View attachment 400261


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (May 10, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


>



Ffs man


----------



## Tony (May 10, 2020)




----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 10, 2020)

Thomas Elliot said:


> Sad to say, the face of this person belongs not to me but a youtubrr called Drachenlord. I would be more than thrilled to see him transformed into an anti-rope chad


Bro he is too fat to morph man, I can try tho


----------



## RichardSpencel (May 10, 2020)

I'm getting fillers once corona opens everything up again

Could you morph my jawline and chin pls.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (May 10, 2020)

Can you Morp the left guy into a inel and right guy into a Chad?


----------



## Tylermax (May 10, 2020)

RichardSpencel said:


> I'm getting fillers once corona opens everything up again
> 
> Could you morph my jawline and chin pls.
> 
> View attachment 400290


Shitty looks. Tf is this disgusting hair above your lips


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 10, 2020)

TubOfLard said:


> View attachment 400263
> 
> View attachment 400265
> 
> View attachment 400261


GIGA CHAD 

inb4 "if you aren't white it's over"


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (May 10, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> GIGA CHAD
> 
> inb4 "if you aren't white it's over"
> View attachment 400320
> ...


Nmi need lighter brown eyes asap
*I


----------



## Deleted member 4087 (May 10, 2020)

EyeColorpill is brutal in this thread


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 10, 2020)

RichardSpencel said:


> I'm getting fillers once corona opens everything up again
> 
> Could you morph my jawline and chin pls.
> 
> View attachment 400290


Jaw + chin + rhino + eyes + eyebrows 











No facial hair + contacts + skin











Beard/stubble + contacts + skin


----------



## Saen (May 10, 2020)

is skin like this actually achievable?


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 10, 2020)

Saen said:


> is skin like this actually achievable?


100% achievable. Will take time though.

Look up Korean "glass skin" they pretty much have this skin quality


----------



## RichardSpencel (May 10, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> Jaw + chin + rhino + eyes + eyebrows
> View attachment 400333
> View attachment 400335
> View attachment 400336
> ...


Lmfao,this morph here looks exactly like my brother,it's uncanny, except he doesn't have Asian eye area 
mms make mms.


----------



## Saen (May 10, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> 100% achievable. Will take time though.
> 
> Look up Korean "glass skin" they pretty much have this skin quality


TY bro. It looks the main active is vitamin C from a serum containing ascorbic acid, pineapple juice, etc




Also morph vitalik please


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 10, 2020)

Saen said:


> TY bro. It looks the main active is vitamin C from a serum containing ascorbic acid, pineapple juice, etc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must give ETH first


----------



## Saen (May 10, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> Must give ETH first


We will black pill him and he will reward us with ETH


----------



## Danish_Retard (May 10, 2020)

Make it so I don't look like a low IQ neanderthal


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 10, 2020)

Saen said:


> TY bro. It looks the main active is vitamin C from a serum containing ascorbic acid, pineapple juice, etc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 110 (May 10, 2020)

Stop abusing the star filter, its unrealistic and uses massive lightning and shadow fraud
The eye lightening is way too bright 
And I doubt the mouth changes are achievable.


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (May 10, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> Lol, bro I am not a surgeon. Read the archive & look at the pictures you will know. I adjusted you skin, facial hair, lip fullness and width, darker thicker eyebrows, and eye color
> 
> View attachment 399016
> View attachment 399017
> ...


keep your face please you look like patrick wilson w a good hairline


----------



## needsolution (May 10, 2020)

Pipe dream morphs


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 10, 2020)

Danish_Retard said:


> Make it so I don't look like a low IQ neanderthal
> View attachment 400455
























Nogger said:


> Stop abusing the star filter, its unrealistic and uses massive lightning and shadow fraud
> The eye lightening is way too bright
> And I doubt the mouth changes are achievable.



Nope, kiss + glance. Also im narrowing the nostrils as well, mouth changes are achievable


needsolution said:


> Pipe dream morphs


Not really, besides the mouth everything else is doable. Skin quality is the easiest to fix


----------



## DrOtaku (May 10, 2020)

Can you morph my Side profile to match my other morph? Brutal coloring pill lmfao... this is why im injecting mt2


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 10, 2020)

PapiMew said:


> How did you get the full version?



I paid for 1 month on both just to test it out, its not bad.


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (May 11, 2020)

Do your best please sir


----------



## ChaosCel (May 11, 2020)

Could you morph my lower third


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 11, 2020)

inceletto said:


> Do your best please sir
> View attachment 401210


I thought you were dead


ChaosCel said:


> Could you morph my lower third



Lower third 






















Everything 









inceletto said:


> Do your best please sir
> View attachment 401210



JFL, how is this guy ugly with top tier phenotype


----------



## House007 (May 11, 2020)

Could you do mine as well please?
Choose whichever suits best, thank you in advance man.


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 11, 2020)

House007 said:


> Could you do mine as well please?
> Choose whichever suits best, thank you in advance man.
> 
> View attachment 401775


Lol, you became a high class slayer


----------



## starkswampert (May 11, 2020)




----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 11, 2020)

starkswampert said:


> View attachment 401837


----------



## Deleted member 1934 (May 11, 2020)




----------



## needsolution (May 11, 2020)

*[FBI GUIDE]* How to get pictures of looksmax users


----------



## starkswampert (May 11, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> View attachment 401843
> View attachment 401845
> View attachment 401846
> View attachment 401847
> ...


I didn't even look good


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 11, 2020)

untermensch said:


> View attachment 401852


Wtf, you are already a chad. You barely need anything
















needsolution said:


> *[FBI GUIDE]* How to get pictures of looksmax users


Lol, they dont give a fuck about losers like incels


----------



## reptiles (May 11, 2020)

Danish_Retard said:


> Make it so I don't look like a low IQ neanderthal
> View attachment 400455





Slayer face ngl


untermensch said:


> View attachment 401852





Wow are you an octaroon jesus your handsome


----------



## Danish_Retard (May 11, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Slayer face ngl


I have become narcy after being morbidly obese to normal. Don't fuel it.
After spending too much time on this site I can't stop noticing my philtrum, lips and nose though.


----------



## Deleted member 1934 (May 11, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Wow are you an octaroon jesus your handsome








yes


----------



## reptiles (May 11, 2020)

untermensch said:


> View attachment 401959
> 
> yes





North African?


----------



## Deleted member 1934 (May 11, 2020)

reptiles said:


> North African?


no nigga pretty sure im 100% white


----------



## Deleted member 6789 (May 11, 2020)

Guccimane2020 said:


> Can you fix my underbite and generally make me look better? One pic is with my old haircut (long hair) and the new one is with a fade.


mogs me


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (May 11, 2020)

morph these ethnics


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 11, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> View attachment 401978
> View attachment 401979
> morph these ethnics


jesus christ


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (May 11, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> JFL, how is this guy ugly with top tier phenotype
> 
> View attachment 401676
> View attachment 401681
> ...


Small skull,small chin,small forehead.He is fucking small


----------



## Darklord (May 11, 2020)

Morph me plzz


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 11, 2020)

Darklord said:


> Morph me plzz



Post or pm pic


----------



## didntreadlol (May 11, 2020)

morph me


----------



## Deleted member 4383 (May 11, 2020)




----------



## didntreadlol (May 11, 2020)

another pic


----------



## LooksPSL (May 11, 2020)

Fix hairline? Thin looking hair in the sun


----------



## Darklord (May 12, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> Post or pm pic


Look into my profile


----------



## ClintWit60 (May 12, 2020)

No Mercy said:


> View attachment 402541







What an amazing transformation. The final result is so natural! Best plastic surgeon ever.


----------



## GUN$ (May 12, 2020)

Is this good enough


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 12, 2020)

GUN$ said:


> Is this good enough


----------



## Goldeneye (May 12, 2020)

Can you fix me? Shit pic


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 12, 2020)

Goldeneye said:


> Can you fix me? Shit pic
























LooksPSL said:


> Fix hairline? Thin looking hair in the sun



I tried


----------



## DrOtaku (May 12, 2020)

Please morph Side to match Front so I know exactly what I'm doing. Thanks Op.


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 12, 2020)

DrOtaku said:


> View attachment 403852
> View attachment 403856
> 
> Please morph Side to match Front so I know exactly what I'm doing. Thanks Op.


----------



## DrOtaku (May 12, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> View attachment 404046
> View attachment 404047
> View attachment 404048
> View attachment 404050


I think that made it worse


----------



## Matthias8272 (May 12, 2020)

https://looksmax.org/attachments/vid_121960504_074753_946-mp4.279362/


----------



## Ac-23Z (May 13, 2020)

Please do what you can


----------



## Matthias8272 (May 13, 2020)

Matthias8272 said:


> https://looksmax.org/attachments/vid_121960504_074753_946-mp4.279362/


with brown hair if possible trying to whitemaxx since im hapa


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 13, 2020)

Matthias8272 said:


> with brown hair if possible trying to whitemaxx since im hapa


How am I suppose to morph a video, I can screen shot it but it's bad quality. Take a pic


----------



## Matthias8272 (May 13, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> How am I suppose to morph a video, I can screen shot it but it's bad quality. Take a pic


I thought it was decent quality at the end. Don't want to take some aspie selfies so I'll just pass


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 13, 2020)

Ac-23Z said:


> Please do what you can
> 
> View attachment 404575


----------



## Mr.cope (May 13, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> View attachment 401978
> View attachment 401979
> morph these ethnics


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 13, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> View attachment 405141
> View attachment 405142


Very good


----------



## ClintWit60 (May 13, 2020)




----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 13, 2020)

ClintWit60 said:


> View attachment 405861


Steven, you need some botox and a lip lift


----------



## ClintWit60 (May 13, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> Steven, you need some botox and a lip lift
> View attachment 405872
> View attachment 405873
> View attachment 405874
> View attachment 405876


I knew he close to being passably handsome. That darn philtrum.


----------



## ClintWit60 (May 13, 2020)

Hardest challenge. Ross.


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 13, 2020)

ClintWit60 said:


> Hardest challenge. Ross.
> View attachment 406127


----------



## kurt (May 14, 2020)

morph into something less jewish


----------



## Time Travel (May 14, 2020)

Make me chad


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 14, 2020)

Time Travel said:


> View attachment 406676
> 
> Make me chad


----------



## Time Travel (May 14, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> View attachment 406705
> View attachment 406706
> View attachment 406709
> View attachment 406711
> ...


damn


----------



## Deleted member 110 (May 14, 2020)




----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 14, 2020)

Nogger said:


> View attachment 407101


----------



## House007 (May 14, 2020)

Bruh you morphed me a few days ago, I only left the eye + brow changes in and left everything else untouched. 
Insane how much eyes + brows can change. 
Thanks again, was an eye opener (no pun lul).


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 14, 2020)

House007 said:


> Bruh you morphed me a few days ago, I only left the eye + brow changes in and left everything else untouched.
> Insane how much eyes + brows can change.
> Thanks again, was an eye opener (no pun lul).
> 
> View attachment 407251



yea, eyebrows seem so unimportant but it is crucial


kurt said:


> View attachment 406667
> morph into something less jewish


I did my best


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (May 15, 2020)




----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 15, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> View attachment 408288


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (May 15, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> View attachment 408416
> View attachment 408417
> View attachment 408418
> View attachment 408419
> ...



     This is absolute gold.

I may use one for tinder.


----------



## KadathianStrider (May 15, 2020)

Please help me look better?!


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 15, 2020)

KadathianStrider said:


> Please help me look better?!


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 15, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> This is absolute gold.
> 
> I may use one for tinder.


I think it looks better tho


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (May 15, 2020)

House007 said:


> Could you do mine as well please?
> Choose whichever suits best, thank you in advance man.
> 
> View attachment 401775


goddamn you look good with a beard my dude


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (May 15, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> I think it looks better tho



View attachment 408423



This one right? Still a little too obvious photoshop though clearly. If you could do me one which is less photoshop obvious, I would use it on bumble and tinder and compare my results to previous LMAO


----------



## KadathianStrider (May 16, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> View attachment 408620
> View attachment 408621
> View attachment 408622
> View attachment 408624
> ...


Jesus fuck, this is a great job! What parts required the most body morph attention mind if I ask?


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 16, 2020)

KadathianStrider said:


> Jesus fuck, this is a great job! What parts required the most body morph attention mind if I ask?


- I made lower third bigger
- reduced philtrum
- smaller, less wide, straight nose
- tilted, thick dark eyebrows
- vertically narrow eyes
- better skin quality
- more facial hair
- thicker lips
- slight eyecolor change


----------



## Roping Subhuman (May 16, 2020)




----------



## TsarTsar444 (May 16, 2020)

Choose one tbh


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 16, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> View attachment 409894
> View attachment 409895
> 
> View attachment 409901
> ...


Good hunter eyes


----------



## KadathianStrider (May 16, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> - I made lower third bigger
> - reduced philtrum
> - smaller, less wide, straight nose
> - tilted, thick dark eyebrows
> ...


Sweet, I'm planning on getting surgery pretty soon so this is going to help me greatly!


----------



## TsarTsar444 (May 16, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> View attachment 409955
> View attachment 409956
> View attachment 409957
> View attachment 409958
> ...


What surgeries are these? They look achievable for some reason, just that the last photo looks too perfect with coloring


----------



## reptiles (May 16, 2020)

Morph this please


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 16, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> What surgeries are these? They look achievable for some reason, just that the last photo looks too perfect with coloring



Same thing I did for everyone else

- Big lower third (bimax if recessed, or implants-if not recessed)
- wider lips (expander, or commisuroplasty)
- reduced philtrum (lip lift, maybe)
- smaller, less wide, straight nose (rhino)
- thick dark eyebrows (minoxidil or oil)
- vertically narrow eyes (your eye shape is already top tier)
- Top teir skin quality (good am & pm routine)
- more facial hair (minoxidil, oil, or transplant)
- eye color change (contacts)


----------



## TsarTsar444 (May 16, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> Same thing I did for everyone else
> 
> - Big lower third (bimax if recessed, or implants-if not recessed)
> - wider lips (expander, or commisuroplasty)
> ...


Can contacts be legit? Like in look


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 16, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Can contacts be legit? Like in look


yes, I have no idea what brand tho


----------



## noobeater (May 16, 2020)

ayo bruh can you morph me in pms?


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 16, 2020)

noobeater said:


> ayo bruh can you morph me in pms?


Sure


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (May 16, 2020)

MentalCel666 said:


> giga over for me
> View attachment 396756


I can picture you as a giga asshole playboy, not over.


----------



## noobeater (May 16, 2020)

@GigaTyroneOrDeath idk if i'm a boomer or sum shit but I can't pm you


----------



## Tomdom (May 17, 2020)

Fix my face


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 17, 2020)

Tomdom said:


> View attachment 411256
> Fix my face


----------



## Tomdom (May 17, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> View attachment 411313
> View attachment 411314
> View attachment 411315
> View attachment 411316
> View attachment 411317


Great job! 
what surgeries are needed to achieve this?


----------



## Wannabe_PrettyBoy (May 17, 2020)

Morph this subhuman


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 17, 2020)

Wannabe_PrettyBoy said:


> View attachment 411425
> Morph this subhuman


Will need a lot but you could ascend


----------



## Tomdom (May 17, 2020)

Fix and rate my friend's face


----------



## AestheticPrince (May 17, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> Title
> 
> Decent quality photo


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 17, 2020)

Tomdom said:


> View attachment 412076
> Fix and rate my friend's face


----------



## Bartle Skeet (May 18, 2020)

Hey @GigaTyroneOrDeath, can you morph my face? Ngl, I made an account here just so I could ask you that. I've always wanted to see what I would look like as a Chad. And now you can help me with that!


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 18, 2020)

Bartle Skeet said:


> Hey @GigaTyroneOrDeath, can you morph my face? Ngl, I made an account here just so I could ask you that. I've always wanted to see what I would look like as a Chad. And now you can help me with that!
> 
> View attachment 413802


----------



## Htobrother (May 18, 2020)

inceletto said:


> Do your best please sir
> View attachment 401210


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (May 18, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> View attachment 409894
> View attachment 409895
> 
> View attachment 409901
> ...


Bruv, sort out your skin and youll ascend really hard


----------



## TsarTsar444 (May 18, 2020)

TubOfLard said:


> Bruv, sort out your skin and youll ascend really hard


How? Those are acne scars, how do i remove them? Also can you recommend me something for skin tone


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (May 18, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> How? Those are acne scars, how do i remove them? Also can you recommend me something for skin tone


Retin a
Vit c oral supplement
Bbeta carotene
Astaxanthin


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 18, 2020)

TubOfLard said:


> Retin a
> Vit c oral supplement
> Bbeta carotene
> Astaxanthin


I would thrown in derminator 2 and red light, wouldn't hurt


----------



## moggingmachine (May 18, 2020)

these morphs are so shitty why is this a 7 page thread


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 18, 2020)

moggingmachine said:


> these morphs are so shitty why is this a 7 page thread


cause they don't agree with you


----------



## moggingmachine (May 18, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> cause they don't agree with you


ur literally just using that app


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 18, 2020)

moggingmachine said:


> ur literally just using that app


photshop or facetune 2 

then change skin + eyes with faceapp


----------



## dan (May 18, 2020)

Morph my Avi


----------



## Bartle Skeet (May 18, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> View attachment 413952
> View attachment 413953
> View attachment 413954
> View attachment 413955
> ...


It's over for me irl
@GigaTyroneOrDeath Thank you for the morph! But I have a question though. Every morph you do has similarities: same blue eyes, same facial hair, same eye shape, etc. So I'm guessing you're not editing these by hand on photoshop. You probably have a program. So what program are you using?


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 19, 2020)

Bartle Skeet said:


> It's over for me irl
> @GigaTyroneOrDeath Thank you for the morph! But I have a question though. Every morph you do has similarities: same blue eyes, same facial hair, same eye shape, etc. So I'm guessing you're not editing these by hand on photoshop. You probably have a program. So what program are you using?


Using photoshop or facetune 2 for features

Then finish off skin & hair with faceapp


----------



## Simp (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Bartle Skeet (May 19, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> Using photoshop or facetune 2 for features
> 
> Then finish off skin & hair with faceapp


Oh okay! That's cool! I figured you were probably using Facetune 2 because of the features that app offers. Hahah! Also, have you heard of the app Manly? I haven't used it myself. But supposedly you can add abs to your body and broad shoulders. You should check out that app and see if it's good. Then you can morph people's bodies too! The morph you made of my face looks good, but now my face doesn't look proportional to my small frame. XD


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 19, 2020)

Simp said:


> View attachment 414646


Easy ascension


----------



## Deleted member 5892 (May 19, 2020)

@GigaTyroneOrDeath How do you make morphs like these (color change)?
nevermind i just saw ur post above


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (May 19, 2020)

Simp said:


> View attachment 414646


Chadlite if you get rhino


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1751 (May 20, 2020)

JamesHowlett said:


> Can you morph my eye area to make it look good. Keep the same eye colour though and don’t make it too drastic as I might use it for tinder lol:
> 
> View attachment 396815


Fat grafts for uee, infraorrbital implants+ lip reduction+ genio for tallee chin= chad


Simp said:


> View attachment 414646


Fix skin, hair+ contacts+ rhino= gigachad


----------



## Metatron (May 20, 2020)




----------



## KadathianStrider (May 20, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> - I made lower third bigger
> - reduced philtrum
> - smaller, less wide, straight nose
> - tilted, thick dark eyebrows
> ...


Any chance you can body morph me again with these modifications? A chin implant and bichectomy.


----------



## JamesHowlett (May 20, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> Fat grafts for uee, infraorrbital implants+ lip reduction+ genio for tallee chin= chad


Thanks for the advice


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 20, 2020)

16tyo said:


> View attachment 415793





















Metatron said:


> View attachment 416345


Already gl, just changed skin + eyes


----------



## 6’1Chink (May 20, 2020)

Morph mine please thank you!
Better jaw and chin and nose is prefered


----------



## Mr_Norwood (May 20, 2020)

6’1Chink said:


> Morph mine please thank you!
> Better jaw and chin and nose is prefered
> View attachment 417120



i'm so sorry man


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 20, 2020)

6’1Chink said:


> Morph mine please thank you!
> Better jaw and chin and nose is prefered
> View attachment 417120


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (May 20, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> Title
> 
> Decent quality photo


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 20, 2020)




----------



## 6’1Chink (May 20, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> View attachment 417127
> View attachment 417128
> View attachment 417129
> View attachment 417131
> View attachment 417132


 How do I achieve this?


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 20, 2020)

6’1Chink said:


> How do I achieve this?


do more research but i would say

-clear up skin
-make eyebrows more dense
-rhinoplasty
-bigger lower third (+ maybe implant if needed)
-change canthal tilt (canthoplasty)
-make eyes more vertically narrow (lower eyelid retraction)


GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> do more research but i would say
> 
> -clear up skin
> -make eyebrows more dense
> ...


wider fuller lips as well


----------



## JamesHowlett (May 20, 2020)

Can you morph this pic with only better eye area?

It’s a video screenshot after night out so I’m drunk and tired but I like everything else about my face:


----------



## Deleted member 6409 (May 21, 2020)




----------



## IncelsBraincels (May 21, 2020)

Fix my subhumanity


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 21, 2020)

JamesHowlett said:


> Can you morph this pic with only better eye area?
> 
> It’s a video screenshot after night out so I’m drunk and tired but I like everything else about my face:
> 
> View attachment 417276









SalFerrari said:


> View attachment 417349


















IncelsBraincels said:


> Fix my subhumanity


----------



## JamesHowlett (May 21, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> View attachment 418008


Omg, if I had these eyes + fat grafts for UEE... 😍


----------



## Deleted member 6409 (May 21, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> View attachment 418066
> View attachment 418067
> View attachment 418068
> View attachment 418069
> ...



I Really like that second morph. praying for second puberty lol


----------



## Germania (May 21, 2020)

or


----------



## Arvenas (May 22, 2020)

Make me human


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 22, 2020)

Arvenas said:


> View attachment 420075
> 
> Make me human


Good base


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (May 22, 2020)

If you can thanks!


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 22, 2020)

Dukeys said:


> View attachment 420548
> View attachment 420549
> 
> If you can thanks!


Skin quality, facial, lips is crucial


----------



## Stranix (May 23, 2020)

Help!


----------



## Deleted member 4123 (May 23, 2020)

Make mr chad
me* tyrone*


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (May 23, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> Skin quality, facial, lips is crucial
> View attachment 420738
> View attachment 420739
> View attachment 420740
> View attachment 420741


Thank u, lips aren’t as small as provided — I tend to purse lips in photos.
If skin is worked on and the other stuff, all good?


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (May 23, 2020)

Go with this bro


----------



## Roping Subhuman (May 23, 2020)




----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 24, 2020)

@Lorsss can you unpin


----------

